# Will a 2000 1.8t from an a4 fwd bolt up to the trans in my 30v quattro?



## virgintogerman (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got the car and would like to swap a 1.8 in there just trying to fig out where i can pull it from and if i need to pull a trans and the whole bit or if i can just pull a straight motor swap. thanks will post pics as i go this bitch is gonna be sick! thanks for the help


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Will a 2000 1.8t from an a4 fwd bolt up to the trans in my 30v quattro? (virgintogerman)*

I'm pretty sure the ratios are different. That doesn't necessarily mean it won't bolt up, mind you, but you might find it's too tall in low gears for a 1.8T -- at least if it's stock.


----------



## virgintogerman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Will a 2000 1.8t from an a4 fwd bolt up to the trans in my 30v quattro? ()*

5-speed manual 
1.8T AWD O1A Transmission Codes; DJJ, CTF. 
Ratios: 
Final drive: 3.889 
1st gear: 3.778 
2nd gear: 2.176 
3rd gear: 1.429 
4th gear: 1.029 
5th gear: 0.838 
Reverse: 3.444 
2.8L AWD O1A Transmission Codes; CXF, CXW, DJP, DJR, DDL. 
Ratios: 
Final drive: 3.889 
1st gear: 3.500 
2nd gear: 1.944 
3rd gear: 1.300 
4th gear: 0.943 
5th gear: 0.789 
Reverse: 3.444
So here are the ratios the gears are longer on the 2.8 which is suprising because the 1.8 only revs out another 400 or 500 and i felt the ratios on the 2.8 were already very short for my liking.
I'm not worried about the length of the gears just the strength of the trans. is the 2.8 trans as strong as the 1.8t's? how much power can i safely put down with stock trans and diff on both? does anyone know if the 1.8t 20v bolts to a 2.8 30v trans?
maybe trading someone for their 1.8 quatt is a better route?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Will a 2000 1.8t from an a4 fwd bolt up to the trans in my 30v quattro? (virgintogerman)*

When I was a bit younger, a lot harder on equipment, and far less mentally stable, I had an A4 2.8 + PES G2. OK, so it wasn't putting out 400 HP -- probably more like 250-ish -- but the transmission and all three diffs were completely bulletproof through many years (~5) of abuse. I did, however, make quick work of the rear diff mounts...
I want to say that the transmissions are interchangeable, but I'm really not sure. You should ask over in the 1.8T forum. It gets a lot more traffic, and there are a lot more builders over there.


----------



## virgintogerman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Will a 2000 1.8t from an a4 fwd bolt up to the trans in my 30v quattro? ()*

good to know. my friend has been an audi mechanic for 4 years and he can't answer my ?'s. Why are motorswaps not popular on german cars? i don't get it. So many cars that use the 1.8 and i can't find any info on motor swaps ???? I can find the motors for dirt cheap which makes me think swaps should be popular? idk. at this point i'm looking to trade someone mine for a 1.8 quattro but the pes is very attractive to me. i can put that on myself for around what i would spend on parts and labor puting a gt35r on a built 1.8. yeah like you said not as much power but 250whp is just enough fun for me 270 280 is about what i would tune the 1.8 for daily anyhow. 
did you have to do anything to your 2.8 less the injectors and pump and such the pes kit comes with? and the diff mounts of course but the stock internals held up just fine? how many psi?
I really love the car just didn't realize it had such limited power mods


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Will a 2000 1.8t from an a4 fwd bolt up to the trans in my 30v quattro? (virgintogerman)*

There are definitely a lot more mods available for the 1.8T. 
I loved my supercharged 2.8, and still miss it. I installed it when the car had about 50,000 miles on it. Took me about 6 hours, and as many beers. I had to have the ECU re-flashed, but if I remember correctly, it was included in the kit, and I was able to have it done locally. It still ran as good as new another 50,000 miles later, on stock internals. I changed the belt once in that time. The 2.8 bottom end is virtually identical to the 2.7T, so you really can't hurt it with a measly 6 psi or so boost. You might want to get a catch-can though -- I made one for about $30, complete with level gage and drain valve. At the very least, make sure the PCV system is cleaned out and in working order.
IMO, it's a really underrated mod, although admittedly it has some sentimental value for me. Sure, you'll lose a drag race with a stage II 1.8T, but they couldn't keep up with me coming out of corners -- low-end grunt, no turbo lag, and NA-like throttle response counts for a lot. You get used to the S/C noise fairly quickly, and it's really not that noticeable inside the cabin if you're just putting around town.
If you decide to do it, I recommend you replace all the engine and diff mounts. Somebody sells a kit -- Api.... something or other.


----------

